# Help with choosing an uberx car



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guys so my 2 door Pontiac g6 doesn't meet uberx qualifications. I'm looking at purchasing a second car to use for uberx. I understand that it must be an 05 model or newer with 4 doors. One of most affordable 07/08 modeled cars I'm finding is the Chrysler pt cruiser. In my opinion it's a clean and presentable car, but I'm wondering what your thoughts are. My concerns is that if I buy an 07 model that it will no longer be allowed to use by uber. Has the 10 year rule been consistent since Uber's founding? Any advice would be appreciated.

thank you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

I forgot to add ... 05 or newer with 4 doors seems to be the requirement for most cities. however, it seems like nyc has a long list of cars that are allowed and not allowed. so I guess every city is different?


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

first, don't buy a car just to uber. Your rate will soon drop and you'd be lucky to recoup the amount you paid for the car. 

If you had to, prius is the most profitable car to uberx.


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh God, PT cruisers are so ugly. Some sort of a hybid is your best bet. Used Hybid is what you want to maximize your profit.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

************ said:


> Hey guys so my 2 door Pontiac g6 doesn't meet uberx qualifications. I'm looking at purchasing a second car to use for uberx. I understand that it must be an 05 model or newer with 4 doors. One of most affordable 07/08 modeled cars I'm finding is the Chrysler pt cruiser. In my opinion it's a clean and presentable car, but I'm wondering what your thoughts are. My concerns is that if I buy an 07 model that it will no longer be allowed to use by uber. Has the 10 year rule been consistent since Uber's founding? Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> thank you.


I think if you are looking for something long term to make money I would say go with something that's a hybrid. A used Prius is good from what people say around here. And the more you keep the expenses down the better. Especially when gas goes up and rates fall.

Also not sure what kind of service requirements will be required by an older Chrysler model during a time when they were at their lowest as a company. You may find the quality and build not up to spec for the kind of wear Uber puts the car through.

Again I would recommend Fuel economy and build quality. It will ensure minimum expenditures. I bought a 2010 Mazda 3 with a 2.5l 4 in it and even I am rethinking my car logic right now. It's great build quality but gas is not where I like it to be for city driving.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> first, don't buy a car just to uber. Your rate will soon drop and you'd be lucky to recoup the amount you paid for the car.
> 
> If you had to, prius is the most profitable car to uberx.


but my car is only a 2 door ... so I need to either do a trade in ... or own a 2nd car ... and why do you say my rate will soon drop?


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

************ said:


> ... and why do you say my rate will soon drop?


Read this ->

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564072006262325249


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You need a 2006 or newer 4 door... a 2005 would be good for less than one more year.

A 2008 Toyota Prius is UberX king. Any chrysler is a poor choice, sorry. Neon, PT Cruiser, Jeep Patriot all use the same crap engine/trans.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

************ said:


> but my car is only a 2 door ... so I need to either do a trade in ... or own a 2nd car ... and why do you say my rate will soon drop?


Rates consistently drop two to three times a year in every market.

Travis Kalanick, the CEO of Uber, tweeted over the weekend that the cost of taking an Uber needs to be lower than the cost of owning a car or else Uber has no growth.

So, as a driver, factor out how much it costs to own and operate your car per mile, and Uber's rates will need to over time continue to drop until they are less than your costs for Travis to reach the Uber rates he needs for Uber to grow.

Do not buy a car based on the return you will get at today's Uber rates because they are headed much MUCH lower.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

You need to factor in you could be driving for these rates eventually.

https://www.uber.com/cities/Wuhan

That's the following

$0 Base fare
$0.03 per min
$0.24 per KM or $0.38 per mile
$1.28 min fare
$1.28 Cancel fee

It's here now....question is when will it come here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

thank you for all the input.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 22, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Travis Kalanick, the CEO of Uber, tweeted over the weekend that the cost of taking an Uber needs to be lower than the cost of owning a car or else Uber has no growth.


For example, it would cost $500/month to own a car, cost $400/month to take an Uber, and cost $180/month to be an Uber driver.

Wait...what?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Stephen said:


> For example, it would cost $500/month to own a car, cost $400/month to take an Uber, and cost $180/month to be an Uber driver.
> 
> Wait...what?


UberMath.

UberPool can actually achieve what Travis wants. The cost of UberPool to the passengers would individually be less than their individual costs of owning and operating a car. But collectively the driver earns more than their costs of owning and operating a car.

UberPool however is only being tested in select cities. Travis is however trying to reach his goal with UberX. The math makes it impossible unless the UberX driver is willing to drive for a rate that is LESS than the driver's costs of owning and operating the car.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Mrpushpop said:


> Oh God, PT cruisers are so ugly. Some sort of a hybid is your best bet. Used Hybid is what you want to maximize your profit.


I get many compliments on my PT. I've got 150,00 miles on it and still going strong. With 5 speed, I manage about 27 MPG. I think for any car, if you're buying used, it's all in how they are maintained. I've had mine since new and have kept up all maintenance as required.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

PT Go said:


> I get may compliments on my PT. I've got 150,00 miles on it and still going strong. With 5 speed, I manage about 27 MPG. I think for any car, if you're buying used, it's all in how they are maintained. I've had mine since new and have kept up all maintenance as required.


I agree ... I can get an 08 with 150k miles for only 4 grand ...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

************ said:


> I agree ... I can get an 08 with 150k miles for only 4 grand ...


Just another note on type of car. Make sure it is in good shape for the passenger to ride it. It should be nicer interior or cleaner than what a cab in your area provides. If you pick it up and it needs some work in the back, get it professionally detailed. Uber passengers have been sold on the quality aspect and some of your fellow drivers are running with nice cars with leather interior. You don't want to start your Uber journey to get rated low and out of the game before it starts. Be sure the interior is in good shape and looking fresh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Just another note on type of car. Make sure it is in good shape for the passenger to ride it. It should be nicer interior or cleaner than what a cab in your area provides. If you pick it up and it needs some work in the back, get it professionally detailed. Uber passengers have been sold on the quality aspect and some of your fellow drivers are running with nice cars with leather interior. You don't want to start your Uber journey to get rated low and out of the game before it starts. Be sure the interior is in good shape and looking fresh.


yeah I agree ... im going to be starting off in my mom's 07 ford five hundred ... its roomy and has leather seats ... and I think ill trade in my 07 Pontiac g6 2dr and go for something nicer like a Nissan maxima vs getting a cheap 2nd car ... either way im aware that ratings are very important ... so I plan on having water or some candy available ... phone chargers ... Spotify ... and ill open the door for everyone ... etc


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

************ said:


> yeah I agree ... im going to be starting off in my mom's 07 ford five hundred ... its roomy and has leather seats ... and I think ill trade in my 07 Pontiac g6 2dr and go for something nicer like a Nissan maxima vs getting a cheap 2nd car ... either way im aware that ratings are very important ... so I plan on having water or some candy available ... phone chargers ... Spotify ... and ill open the door for everyone ... etc


No need to go overboard on all the extras. There are things that are more important than all the frills.

1) know your roads. Know the traffic patterns at different times of the day and know alternates in case of trouble. Getting there without issue is the most important.
2) Keep it clean as if you could eat off any surface.
3) Be friendly but know when to be quiet.
4) Always drive smoothly and safely. Knowing traffic patterns like when you to be in what lane helps with that.

All the other items are nice. But without the above all the extras wont matter.

In the end treat them how you would want to be treated.

I run a 4.9 rating and I don't offer the frills. Never have.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

If they look like they will tip, I'll offer water, gum, or a double shot lite espresso (ummm, like the Costco ones)....can't remember the last time I gave out water, gum, or the espresso though if you get my point. I do offer a cellphone charge if the person is nice or my AUX cable if they are really nice but I control the volume.

Great idea to not go out and purchase a vehicle. Start with the Ford 500 and see how it goes for you and the market you are in. Keep good records of your Start/Stop Odometer, total miles driven, etc... for each day you drive. Try hard to keep your dead miles (ones without a paying fare) to a minimum. It's hard enough to make anything with paying PAX in the car, and worse when they are dead miles.

Focus on driving safely over anything else, especially when you are starting out. Don't be bashful about saying no to smoking, no to drinking in your car, no to "can you take 5 of us", and basically no to anything that you feel is unsafe. You can be extremely nice, a great driver, and also say no.

And if you are putting lots of miles on your moms car, budget paying for some maintenance & repairs since brakes, tires, batteries (more start/stops), etc... will be accelerated with the miles you put on the vehicle with more bodies in it.

Good luck.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

************ said:


> Hey guys so my 2 door Pontiac g6 doesn't meet uberx qualifications. I'm looking at purchasing a second car to use for uberx. I understand that it must be an 05 model or newer with 4 doors. One of most affordable 07/08 modeled cars I'm finding is the Chrysler pt cruiser. In my opinion it's a clean and presentable car, but I'm wondering what your thoughts are. My concerns is that if I buy an 07 model that it will no longer be allowed to use by uber. Has the 10 year rule been consistent since Uber's founding? Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> thank you.


I'm in houston and here for the CITY requirements your car has to be 7 years or newer. So before you do anything check that in your area. Until uber hammered out the agreement with the city it was 10 years I think. So it could change depending on what happens in each city.

A 10 year old car would probably not last long ubering anyway imho.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Mrpushpop said:


> Oh God, PT cruisers are so ugly. Some sort of a hybid is your best bet. Used Hybid is what you want to maximize your profit.


^^^
Yeh, but OP is trying to minimize his initial outlay for the car to be used Ubering, and a used Prius of any year is gonna be a lot more. 
I've always liked the PT Cruiser and all of the big depreciation is already gone and if he finds that he doesn't like Uber he can always sell it and probably not lose too much money on it. 
If he finds that he likes Uber and actually makes money, then he can jump into the deep end with the Prius (Which you seem to think is a beautiful and elegant car). 
Chortle...


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You need to factor in you could be driving for these rates eventually.
> 
> https://www.uber.com/cities/Wuhan
> 
> ...


 Well you're not too far off the mark. Right now in Edmonton the figures are more like this. (Just temporary, and I believe the Driver still gets paid) but none the less:

$0 Base fare
$0,00 per min
$0.00 per KM or $0.00 per mile
$0,00 min fare


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I would put a 2014 Camry front clip on your '78 Cutlass. Nobody will know the difference.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> No need to go overboard on all the extras. There are things that are more important than all the frills.
> 
> 1) know your roads. Know the traffic patterns at different times of the day and know alternates in case of trouble. Getting there without issue is the most important.
> 2) Keep it clean as if you could eat off any surface.
> ...


I'm going to be working In a city 45 minutes away from my home because uber is not available where I live. Therefore I'll have to rely on the Gps a lot at first. I hope the gps in the partner app is good. I've worked in pizza delivery in the past and never had an issue with it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

SCdave said:


> If they look like they will tip, I'll offer water, gum, or a double shot lite espresso (ummm, like the Costco ones)....can't remember the last time I gave out water, gum, or the espresso though if you get my point. I do offer a cellphone charge if the person is nice or my AUX cable if they are really nice but I control the volume.
> 
> Great idea to not go out and purchase a vehicle. Start with the Ford 500 and see how it goes for you and the market you are in. Keep good records of your Start/Stop Odometer, total miles driven, etc... for each day you drive. Try hard to keep your dead miles (ones without a paying fare) to a minimum. It's hard enough to make anything with paying PAX in the car, and worse when they are dead miles.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

************ said:


> Thanks for the input


And hell no to the smoking that's not happening lol


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

************ said:


> but my car is only a 2 door ... so I need to either do a trade in ... or own a 2nd car ... and why do you say my rate will soon drop?












There you go! Best possible X car for the money you are going to be given per job. Your average return will be LESS than $6.00 per job.

Divide the cost of a decent 2nd hand Tuk Tuk with roll up sides and rain covers ($3000) by 6 = 500 jobs. Add a $200 service and a set of 3 tyres another 50-60 jobs to fund, then you'll be able to happily and proudly say UBER has paid for your car.

Oh wait! Was there anything else you needed to pay for over the year of Ubering? Food? Rent? Clothes? Healthcare.....Ubering doesn't make allowance for that if you paying off a car.


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeh, but OP is trying to minimize his initial outlay for the car to be used Ubering, and a used Prius of any year is gonna be a lot more.
> I've always liked the PT Cruiser and all of the big depreciation is already gone and if he finds that he doesn't like Uber he can always sell it and probably not lose too much money on it.
> If he finds that he likes Uber and actually makes money, then he can jump into the deep end with the Prius (Which you seem to think is a beautiful and elegant car).
> Chortle...


Fair enough.. By no means do I think a Prius is a beautiful car by the way just practical. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder so more power to the PT Cruiser drivers. Just my opinion that they are an ugly car, but this is coming from a guy that liked the design of the Cube.. so I am not above judgement.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The Perfect Uber candidate.

Drives his moms car into the ground for minimum wage.

This gig does not provide insurance if you are the at fault driver, can you write mom a check to replace her car?

Stick to pizza delivery, it pays better anyway.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> UberMath.
> 
> UberPool can actually achieve what Travis wants. The cost of UberPool to the passengers would individually be less than their individual costs of owning and operating a car. But collectively the driver earns more than their costs of owning and operating a car.
> 
> UberPool however is only being tested in select cities. Travis is however trying to reach his goal with UberX. The math makes it impossible unless the UberX driver is willing to drive for a rate that is LESS than the driver's costs of owning and operating the car.


While UberPool may make the math work, the UberX rate is already very cheap (and getting cheaper). Why would the passenger want to sacrifice his time to pick up another passenger and reduce the quality of his ride?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> While UberPool may make the math work, the UberX rate is already very cheap (and getting cheaper). Why would the passenger want to sacrifice his time to pick up another passenger and reduce the quality of his ride?


They wouldn't. I think Travis is delusional to think that in cities other than San Francisco, New York, and DC, people will give up car ownership because Uber is cheaper.

If car owners were desiring cheaper transportation, 90% of the cars being sold today would never sell.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

************ said:


> I'm going to be working In a city 45 minutes away from my home because uber is not available where I live. Therefore I'll have to rely on the Gps a lot at first. I hope the gps in the partner app is good. I've worked in pizza delivery in the past and never had an issue with it.


I would really discourage you from becoming an Uber driver. In addition to the fact that you are going to have a cash outlay to start Uber'ing, you are going to be out that 45 minute commute every day you decide to take fares. If I guess-estimate that the distance is 30 miles one way and if I throw $0.50/mile as your expense, then you are out $30 everyday before you pick up a single fare. With the profit margins as thin as they are, and likely to go lower, that is a tough nut to overcome every day.

If you already live in an Uber city which still has marginal rates or has guarantees and already have a car that qualifies then MAYBE Uber is OK for some part time money. But, if the guarantees disappear, then in those cities with <$1/mile rates and no base fare, there will be no reason to drive. Why would you want to make an investment with your commute hurdle to get into a situation in which there is no future?


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't even bother as you will regret the day. The number of reasons are too numerous to list


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I have 815 trips with Uber and I generally agree with OC_Driver unless....If you are currently driving for Lyft then sign up with Uber and take the bonus...here in San Diego right now the bonus is $1000...maybe $500 in LA?? Use a referral from a current driver and they get a bonus also...After you ring the till you can either quit or use the money to buy the car!!! Send me a private message if you want my referral


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Never been a Chrysler/Jeep fan. When I did valet, seemed all the ones over a couple years old were falling about...rattling, loose suspension, dashboard, etc.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Mrpushpop said:


> Fair enough.. By no means do I think a Prius is a beautiful car by the way just practical. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder so more power to the PT Cruiser drivers. Just my opinion that they are an ugly car, but this is coming from a guy that liked the design of the Cube.. so I am not above judgement.


^^^
Hah! I like the Cube too.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Hah! I like the Cube too.


I had a Honda Element for 10 years, which a lot of people thought was ugly. I loved it. Felt like I was driving a full-size van when I was inside. It was so open. For me, cars are about utility and a tool. The Element was very utilitarian and served me well.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I had a Honda Element for 10 years, which a lot of people thought was ugly. I loved it. Felt like I was driving a full-size van when I was inside. It was so open. For me, cars are about utility and a tool. The Element was very utilitarian and served me well.


^^^
Yeah, and Honda is also discontinuing the Insight for 2015 which for some reason got something like 8 mpg less than the Prius but was a whole lot cheaper. 
I guess now the only choice for an affordable hybrid from Honda is the Civic hybrid.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Do yourself a favor, if they say you can get a 2005, get a 2010 - at least you'll have it for 5 years.. If you get a 2005, it will work for 1 year then they will toss you like a hot potato. Make sure you get a car that is a few years NEWER than the year they will accept. Again, if they will take an 05 - get a 2009 or a 2010, at least you'll have it for a few years - if you last that long on UBER.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

When getting a new car consider depreciation!!! the .56 the government gives us does not give you adequate deduction for depreciation if you have a newer car. Depreciation, Gas Mileage and maintenance costs are key to maximum profit (good luck with that) in the ride share business. I lost about $5k in value with the miles I put on my 2013 Toyota Sienna doing rideshare...can't get that back at .56/mile


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> When getting a new car consider depreciation!!! the .56 the government gives us does not give you adequate deduction for depreciation if you have a newer car. Depreciation, Gas Mileage and maintenance costs are key to maximum profit (good luck with that) in the ride share business. I lost about $5k in value with the miles I put on my 2013 Toyota Sienna doing rideshare...can't get that back at .56/mile


You would lose money even without rideshare. You can depreciate a car sitting in your driveway. He'll you loose money the moment you drive it home to the tune of $2000.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

************ said:


> but my car is only a 2 door ... so I need to either do a trade in ... or own a 2nd car ... and why do you say my rate will soon drop?


Spend some time reading before you spend any money on this gig.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You would lose money even without rideshare. You can depreciate a car sitting in your driveway. He'll you loose money the moment you drive it home to the tune of $2000.


Yes, but you're not putting 50,000 city miles a year on it, with people hopping in and out, putting their feet where feet don't go, slamming doors, spilling stuff or worse. The car will depreciate much faster with an extra 100,000 miles after 2 years


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

Why u wanna invest ur money for 90 cent????


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You would lose money even without rideshare. You can depreciate a car sitting in your driveway. He'll you loose money the moment you drive it home to the tune of $2000.


I drove 5 months last year...my car had 13500 miles on it when I started...I drove 18025 miles doing rideshare and only 6900 were with passengers...I lost about $4000 in car value just on the rideshare miles....that is my point. Buy and older car where most of the depreciation is already taken by the previous owner..be smart!!!


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> first, don't buy a car just to uber. Your rate will soon drop and you'd be lucky to recoup the amount you paid for the car.
> 
> If you had to, prius is the most profitable car to uberx.


Prius...I seen one in a black color. Looked pretty sharp.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

I bought a 2015 Toyota Corrola S. -Black, with limo tint rear Windows. $2,000 down, zero % interest. 100k extended warranty (or five years.) for free mechanical failure and tune ups. And gap insurance in case there is an accident or someone steals the vehicle. - All you're paying for is tires. 

Corollas' are known for 200k miles with proper driving and regular maintenance.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I bought a 2015 Toyota Corrola S. -Black, with limo tint rear Windows. $2,000 down, zero % interest. 100k extended warranty (or five years.) for free mechanical failure and tune ups. And gap insurance in case there is an accident or someone steals the vehicle. - All you're paying for is tires.
> 
> Corollas' are known for 200k miles with proper driving and regular maintenance.


Corolla is a great car. How much driving do you do with Uber. Is the Corolla working out well for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Corolla is a great car. How much driving do you do with Uber. Is the Corolla working out well for you.


Corolla is awesome. I get a lot of compliments. -- I'm trying to hit a thousand mile marker.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

All Toyotas are pieces of sh....! I had my new Sienna 1 month and battery went dead...took to dealer..replaced battery because it had a bad cell. I have extended warrenty and pre-paid maintenance too...thank goodness...they accidentilly charged me for my 30k service and the bill was $439!!! I had to replace the tires at 30,000 miles (crap tires). Good luck with your Corrolla and better luck than I have had. I wish I NEVER would have bought it (got Zero FC for 5 years which is only reason I did buy it!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

************ said:


> I'm going to be working In a city 45 minutes away from my home because uber is not available where I live. Therefore I'll have to rely on the Gps a lot at first. I hope the gps in the partner app is good. I've worked in pizza delivery in the past and never had an issue with it.


You are going to commute 45 minutes each day to drive UBER? 
What is the closest area with UBER coverage to your home?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> They wouldn't. I think Travis is delusional to think that in cities other than San Francisco, New York, and DC, people will give up car ownership because Uber is cheaper.
> 
> If car owners were desiring cheaper transportation, 90% of the cars being sold today would never sell.


If they add an UBER platform for trucks with gun racks, it might be possible to spread far and wide the idea of giving up car ownership.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Travis is full of shit! This is a service that was never met for everyone and all the time. That's what mass transit is for. Once city's understand what Ubers doing clogging are already congested roads. Cities will start pushing back! Just another flaw in his screwed up business model!


----------

